# 87 735i - Fuse box list?



## harold head (Oct 18, 2008)

need copy of fuses in fuse box for 1987 735i


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Do you mean a list of the fuse numbers and to what they correspond?

These might be close, similar year/model car...

LINKS: 
Fuse list I

Fuse list II


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

This is from the ETM for the '87 E23


----------

